# See my kittens!



## RayOfAsh (Sep 22, 2003)

Pics!










Posey is on the right, Linux on the left.

Linux!










That is the BEST picture i have ever seen of one of my cats.

I dont have one of TopHat yet but i got others:

Gary!










Thats actually an older picture, from a few years ago. His head is now round like a baseball, and has very dark oarnge stripes. And thats our older sink lol.

Kiwi and Jolie:










Kiwi left, Jole right. Jolie is one of Kiwi's kittens.

Piper:










Piper has a problem of goign diahreah (or however its spealt) everywhere. So he is an outside cat. We tried to give him a second chance, but then he pee'd on my mom in her bed.

Cleo:










Her and Wanda are my favorite out of the bunch, this is also my second favorite picture.

Kiwi's kittens, as kittens:










Left to right are Bonnie,Billy, Zelda, and Jolie.

Zelda dissapeared one day (while she was still a kitten) and i havent seen her since =(.

........ Ugh, i cant beleave i dont have a pic of Wanda OR TopHat.. Ill get some soon.


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

so many adorable kitties!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They are all so cute and adorable. I think Linux looks like a darker version of my Sugar though. Cleo is a pretty cat and looks like a maine **** kinda..


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

aww, they are SO cute! your tux reminds me of my lil' guy!!! (here's the link to his photos!- http://www.catforum.com/photos/showgall ... 1&si=Dusky )


----------



## RayOfAsh (Sep 22, 2003)

maymariya said:


> aww, they are SO cute! your tux reminds me of my lil' guy!!! (here's the link to his photos!- http://www.catforum.com/photos/showgall ... 1&si=Dusky )


So cute ^^!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They're all adorable. Maybe Zelda was stolen; she was a real cutie pie.


----------



## RayOfAsh (Sep 22, 2003)

Jeanie said:


> They're all adorable. Maybe Zelda was stolen; she was a real cutie pie.


Yea thats what i was thinking  i wish i knew who took her, so i can kill them and take her back :twisted: .


*imitates golem*
They stole my precius's! BWAAAA!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

You have so many kitties - and they are all so sweet!


----------



## dellap (Dec 23, 2003)

[quote="

Piper has a problem of goign diahreah (or however its spealt) everywhere. So he is an outside cat. We tried to give him a second chance, but then he pee'd on my mom in her bed.
.[/quote]


hahahah


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

RayOfAsh said:


> maymariya said:
> 
> 
> > aww, they are SO cute! your tux reminds me of my lil' guy!!! (here's the link to his photos!- http://www.catforum.com/photos/showgall ... 1&si=Dusky )
> ...


Thankz!!!


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

beauties....one and all!!!! :)


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

They are all so cute. I love it when cats cuddle together.


----------



## RayOfAsh (Sep 22, 2003)

I can stare at thoes pictures for hours. Its better then the real thing :lol: . Because the real thing they dont constantly look cute and stay where they are.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

But when they grow out of being cute, they grow into being MAJESTIC! And they know how beautiful they are, too! :wink:


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

That is a lot of cats lol. Kiwi and Jolie look scarily similar to two of my cats. Until I got my kittens last week, I didn't know cats liked sinks. Now it's popping up everywhere.

:idea:


----------



## jujennum (Jan 12, 2004)

Cleo is such a beauty! I love those colors!


----------



## Kitty (Dec 16, 2002)

Oh so many beautiful kitties! Thanks for sharing.


----------

